# A Hot Topic!



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2013)

OK are you ready for this one? We all have heard of infusing fruits and candies in with Vodka. Has anyone added jalapenos to vodka to infuse the heat? I'm thinking of a special bottle just for Bloody Mary's. Can anyone think of anything else it would be used for?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 22, 2013)

Excellent idea.....the vodka infused with jalapenos.
bloody marys...
a dash on chili rellenos
a dash on chicken enchilados
a dash on green corn tamales
a dash on flat enchilads.
endless.
would be good in green chili , maybe god forbid gumbo..
i may make some.


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would use gin instead of vodka since I think it would work with the flavour a little bit better... Anyways, bloody marries are so (insert word)... Try a red snapper ( essentially a bloody mary but with gin)


----------



## pjd (Nov 22, 2013)

Dan, Your on the right track! I filled a quart mason jar with Jalapenos then filled the jar with Vodka. it ended up a really neat green color. It is great, I keep the bottle in the freezer and when it is poured into a shot glass ice frost forms on the sides of the glass. Icy cold at the start, fiery hot in the finish, a perfect contrast! I call it Thai Terror! You just cannot stop with one!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2013)

pjd said:


> Dan, Your on the right track! I filled a quart mason jar with Jalapenos then filled the jar with Vodka. it ended up a really neat green color. It is great, I keep the bottle in the freezer and when it is poured into a shot glass ice frost forms on the sides of the glass. Icy cold at the start, fiery hot in the finish, a perfect contrast! I call it Thai Terror! You just cannot stop with one!



Dammmmit Phil would you quit it out!!!!!! I was just making out a grocery list and now I need a pile of jalapenos. I wonder if Sams club sells them. I assume you sliced/cleaned them all up. How long before you transferred them to a bottle? One week?


----------



## pjd (Nov 22, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Dammmmit Phil would you quit it out!!!!!! I was just making out a grocery list and now I need a pile of jalapenos. I wonder if Sams club sells them. I assume you sliced/cleaned them all up. How long before you transferred them to a bottle? One week?


 
Dan, I left them in for probably 2 months! They were sliced up and all of the seeds left in there. Dan, you know jalapenos are addictive!


----------



## Snafflebit (Nov 22, 2013)

At this point, I don't know what vodka flavors have not been attempted. Stoli makes a pepper vodka. I think it does not have much flavor besides burn. In a bloody mary I will take a shot of Tabasco. I have had bacon vodka and even salmon vodka. I will call the tastes "very interesting".


----------



## pjd (Nov 22, 2013)

snafflekid said:


> At this point, I don't know what vodka flavors have not been attempted. Stoli makes a pepper vodka. I think it does not have much flavor besides burn. In a bloody mary I will take a shot of Tabasco. I have had bacon vodka and even salmon vodka. I will call the tastes "very interesting".


Snafflekid, I agree on the bloody mary, I use my own fermented pepper sauce instead of Tobasco but it tastes the same.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2013)

pjd said:


> Snafflekid, I agree on the bloody mary, I use my own fermented pepper sauce instead of Tobasco but it tastes the same.



AHhh are we sharing?


----------



## pjd (Nov 22, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> AHhh are we sharing?


 I'm currently on my last bottle but since I will be back to Florida within the next 30 days and because my friend Oscar, the friendly Mexican produce seller has promised an unending supply of Habanero and Scotch Bonnet peppers, It is my intention to make several gallons of it this winter. So Yes Dan, We will be sharing!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2013)

pjd said:


> I'm currently on my last bottle but since I will be back to Florida within the next 30 days and because my friend Oscar, the friendly Mexican produce seller has promised an unending supply of Habanero and Scotch Bonnet peppers, It is my intention to make several gallons of it this winter. So Yes Dan, We will be sharing!



LOL I meant the recipe.


----------



## pjd (Nov 22, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> LOL I meant the recipe.


 Sure Dan, when I have not enjoyed a half bottle of a 2011 Cabernet-Merlot and another half bottle of 2010 Chianti, I will dig it out. Right now, I have no idea where it's at!


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 22, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> AHhh are we sharing?



Wolf, if you use between a 4 and 6% salt solution. 40-60gr salt per liter of water. Cut up you peppers add enough solution to cover and put in a warm dark place and let nature take over. Natural yeast in the air will do it's thing. A month or so, depending on temp and there you are. Then make your sauce with the addition of vinegar . 

Here is a link:

http://wellpreserved.ca/fermented-hot-peppers-and-fermented-hot-sauce-recipe/

RR


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 22, 2013)

my mouth is watering just reading the article !!!


----------



## Snafflebit (Nov 23, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Wolf, if you use between a 4 and 6% salt solution. 40-60gr salt per liter of water. Cut up you peppers add enough solution to cover and put in a warm dark place and let nature take over. Natural yeast in the air will do it's thing. A month or so, depending on temp and there you are. Then make your sauce with the addition of vinegar .
> 
> Here is a link:
> 
> ...



wow. it is really that simple. That reminds me of a sauerkraut recipe


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 23, 2013)

snafflekid said:


> wow. it is really that simple. That reminds me of a sauerkraut recipe




Wolf,

I dont mean to hijack this thread.... 

There was some discussion on fermentation of foods on here a while back that included a fermented hot sauce.
Here is the link:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f20/fermenting-foods-36216/

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> Wolf,
> 
> I dont mean to hijack this thread....
> 
> ...



Hey Rat jump in any time and thanks for the link. Actually we are not fermenting the peppers but infusing the flavors into vodka.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 23, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Rat jump in any time and thanks for the link. Actually we are not fermenting the peppers but infusing the flavors into vodka.




I understand that this thread is about infused vodka. 

I thought you were asking pjd for his hot sauce recipe. I was just trying to point you in the right direction to making your own fermented hot sauce. 


I edited response #16 to clarify why I posted the link.


RR


----------



## pjd (Nov 23, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> I understand that this thread is about infused vodka.
> 
> I thought you were asking pjd for his hot sauce recipe. I was just trying to point you in the right direction to making your own fermented hot sauce.
> 
> ...


 Region Rat, Thanks for posting the link, I like that recipe and will be trying it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2013)

Purchased a large bag of jalapenos today and a case of 1/2 gallon mason jars. I guess I'll be working in the basement tomorrow.


----------



## pjd (Nov 23, 2013)

Where do you buy half gallon mason jars?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2013)

pjd said:


> Where do you buy half gallon mason jars?



Walmart.That's all I've been buying lately for my fruit projects. Jalapenos came from there also.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 23, 2013)

Walmart has them around here.

RR


----------



## pjd (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok, I guess I need to get out more often! I haven't been to Walmart for a while. Did not know they sold half gallon jars. Thanks, that will be useful when I start my next batch of fermented pepper sauce.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 24, 2013)

pjd said:


> Ok, I guess I need to get out more often! I haven't been to Walmart for a while. Did not know they sold half gallon jars. Thanks, that will be useful when I start my next batch of fermented pepper sauce.


 
Just go to Costco and buy the gallon jar of pickles. Eat the pickles and you have a nice wide mouth gallon jar. I think they are $3.59 at Costco for the kosher dill.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2013)

That would be good Doug except i'm up to 18 1/2 gallon mason jars so far and might be looking for more.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> That would be good Doug except i'm up to 18 1/2 gallon mason jars so far and might be looking for more.


 
Nice...What all flavors are you making at this point. I have a lime, 2 vanilla and a cinnamon going right now. I do have about 60 Jalepeno peppers...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Doug as far as extracts go, I have the same as you plus lemon. Right now I am playing around with making flavored cordials with cheap vodka. I have blackberry, elderberry, red & black raspberry and mixed berry. Some of the fruit was harvested by me or friends and others came from GFS like the mixed berry. Oh yeah, now jalapeno.


----------



## pjd (Nov 24, 2013)

Dan, looks like you wimped out on the seeds...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2013)

LMAO, I was waiting for that. I was reading another article that said the seeds didn't contribute to the heat ( I thought they did). All I know is my face is burning and I'm coughing and sneezing lake crazy. My wife came into the kitchen and and just said OMG and walked back out gagging. I couldn't talk her into cleaning out the sink. I guess I didn't wash my hands good enough either because 'ol willy was complaining also. AGGGGG


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Keep in mind that's one gallon total of shots!!!!!


----------



## pjd (Nov 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I guess I didn't wash my hands good enough either because 'ol willy was complaining also. AGGGGG


 
I literally laughed so hard I had tears running!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2013)

pjd said:


> I literally laughed so hard I had tears running!



They always tell you not to touch your eyes - but never mention anywhere else! Use fresh lemon juice or high proof alcohol on your hands after washing thoroughly, then wash again. I had to start being more careful after I had the kids - you don't want THEM burning after I change their diapers!! Eek!!

I've been doing experimenting with liqueurs for a few years now as well. I do apricot, blueberry, cherry, orange, and spiced. I've been quite happy with them so far. Mostly I use them in mixed drinks (gin, lemon juice, grenadine, apricot liqueur, and some simple syrup. Yum!), but for those who enjoy a high proof sipper they are nice as well.

Of course, I also do the homemade Kahlua with fresh vanilla beans. Worth every cent!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray when making your Liqueurs are you just soaking them in vodka? How long do you keep the fruit in the jars before draining off the vodka?


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO, I was waiting for that. I was reading another article that said the seeds didn't contribute to the heat ( I thought they did). All I know is my face is burning and I'm coughing and sneezing lake crazy. My wife came into the kitchen and and just said OMG and walked back out gagging. I couldn't talk her into cleaning out the sink. I guess I didn't wash my hands good enough either because 'ol willy was complaining also. AGGGGG



OMG Thanks for the laugh Dan!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Ray when making your Liqueurs are you just soaking them in vodka? How long do you keep the fruit in the jars before draining off the vodka?



Vodka and sugar, as the sugar helps with the flavour extraction.

I've had my new batches from the late summer on fruit for just over 3 months now. Will be pouring the liquor off soon. I just wait until the fruit looks all white and sad. That's when you know it's given all it can.

Basic idea is: fill jar with fruit up to 1.5" from the top. Add sugar (1c/litre jar), then fill 'er up with alcohol. Shake shake shake for a few weeks, then store in the dark for a few months. Pour/rack off the fruit, then sweeten extra if needed before putting in finishing bottles. I've had really good luck doing it this way.

How are you making yours? Apologies if I'm hijacking!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2013)

Thats great thats what I was asking. Last time I did it, I added fruit till jar was full and filled it to the top with vodka. That was in January and I put it away. I forgot all about it until Sept and strained it off the fruit and added simple syrup to taste. It was very good and thats why I'm making more.
I knew someone else that made it and they add sugar up front also and some don't, Also the batch I started a few weeks ago are already pure white like the elderberries but I was going to leave it go until at least Christmas. Thoughts?


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 25, 2013)

Dan,

Dont restrict your infusions to just vodka. I do an infusion with sour pie cherries and Jim Beam. I fill 2 quart jar 1/2 full with cherries, pits and all. The pits give an almond flavor. I use potato peeler and put in a few pieces of lemon peel along with 1 1/2 cup sugar. Fill to the top with Jim Beam and let it work for 6 months, Always a big hit around here.

RR


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 25, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats great thats what I was asking. Last time I did it, I added fruit till jar was full and filled it to the top with vodka. That was in January and I put it away. I forgot all about it until Sept and strained it off the fruit and added simple syrup to taste. It was very good and thats why I'm making more.
> I knew someone else that made it and they add sugar up front also and some don't, Also the batch I started a few weeks ago are already pure white like the elderberries but I was going to leave it go until at least Christmas. Thoughts?



What type of fruit is it? I find that some of the softer fruits like raspberries tend to bleach quickly, but still have a bit more to give in terms of flavours. I say let it go till Christmas!

Looks like you're in for a tasty time  enjoy!

I also agree about using other types of alcohol. My hazelnut extract is using over proof rum. So far so good! If I could use bourbon, I totally would. *sigh*


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 25, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> .........My hazelnut extract is using over proof rum.......



The single best sipping rum is Flor de Caña. It is oak barrel aged. We drink the 7 year all the time. We pull out the 18 on special occasions. The best sipping rum out there. And it makes a great infusion also.

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2013)

Alright Rat, I'm in on the Jim Beam!! OMG the forum is so bad for me.  

The additional issue with all this is you can't find used 375ml bottles so I am buying a lot of screw cap bottles for the cordials (I know it's spelled wrong but speel check isn't picking it up). As far as the cherry pits giving it an almond flavor, when I was investigating making an almond extract several recipes called for using fruit pits.


----------



## ou8amaus (Nov 25, 2013)

[quote="the_rayway;]
Of course, I also do the homemade Kahlua with fresh vanilla beans. Worth every cent![/quote]

My wife is a kahlua addict... So please share, how do you make homemade kahlua? This will buy me major husband points...


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 25, 2013)

ou8amaus said:


> My wife is a kahlua addict... So please share, how do you make homemade kahlua? This will buy me major husband points...



This is a great recipe, and super easy to cut down to the size you need. My soon to be Sister In Law can drink through a Litre in a night!

9 cups fresh brewed coffee (I like to use a sweet, dark roast, fresh ground beans)
9 cups sugar
9 cups vodka
9 fresh, split vanilla beans

Once the coffee is brewed, I stir the sugar in until it's dissolved. Split & scrape the vanilla beans and toss into the hot mixture. Wait till it cools. Put mixture into large glass container, and add vodka.

Taste often, and once you're happy with the vanilla flavour, discard pods and strain mixture (or don't strain and have small vanilla seeds for 'character). After a month or two, it's really mellow and smooth.
____
Dan: I've been using canning jars and some fun things I have lying around: Wild Blueberry in the Tequila bottle; Apricot in the cut crystal, Pear-Vanilla and Orange are in the oil & vinegar bottles. (The pear-vanilla is AMAZING)

I have to be honest. I kind of prefer the canning jars, they look pretty cool all lined up with those beautiful colours.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2013)

Rayway, tell me more about the Pear Vanilla, please.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 25, 2013)

Fresh Manitoba Pears (Ure, very high in tannins) - fill up the jar (500mL). Then I topped up with homemade vanilla vodka (Tag No.5 with two split vanilla beans). 1/2 cup sugar.

I don't think I will do anything else with it. It's absolutely perfect as it is: rich pear with mellow vanilla and just the right sweetness. 

I'll have to check around to see where I can get more Ure's next year. I hear that a distant relative has a massive tree in her yard...and they are no good for eating


----------



## ou8amaus (Nov 25, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> This is a great recipe, and super easy to cut down to the size you need. My soon to be Sister In Law can drink through a Litre in a night!
> 
> 9 cups fresh brewed coffee (I like to use a sweet, dark roast, fresh ground beans)
> 9 cups sugar
> ...



Thanks... This will make great stocking stuffer!


----------



## JaJinAK (Aug 19, 2014)

*Kahlua Recipe - Storage*



the_rayway said:


> This is a great recipe, and super easy to cut down to the size you need. My soon to be Sister In Law can drink through a Litre in a night!
> 
> 9 cups fresh brewed coffee (I like to use a sweet, dark roast, fresh ground beans)
> 9 cups sugar
> ...


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry Jules, this didn't show up in my "quotes"! Hopefully you've got things figured out?


----------



## JaJinAK (Aug 22, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Sorry Jules, this didn't show up in my "quotes"! Hopefully you've got things figured out?



Thanks Ray. I really appreciate your help.
I think I have everything I need to try this. Will be making it soon!!

Jules


----------

